
An update on Redis and Lua - hanszeir
http://antirez.com/post/an-update-on-redis-and-lua.html
======
ryanpetrich
> My solution was to convert null (multi) bulk types into false, and the other
> way around, false returned from Ruby is turned as a null bulk reply.

should read:

> My solution was to convert null (multi) bulk types into false, and the other
> way around, false returned from Lua is turned as a null bulk reply.

------
deweller
This is an interesting turn for Redis.

In my mind, this is the lightweight, NoSQL analog to stored procedures.

~~~
Nycto
I'm sure you simply meant to make this comparison based on the fact that both
implementations execute scripted functions on the data store server. However,
I think there is a very important distinction that warrants a clarification:
Stored procedures are saved on the server and then referenced by name. Redis
scripting requires that the code be transmitted in each request.

Antirez goes over this in his original post, here:
<http://antirez.com/post/redis-and-scripting.html>

~~~
simonw
"Redis scripting requires that the code be transmitted in each request."

Only until antirez implements the EVALSHA command.

~~~
antirez
Implemented ;)

------
andrewvc
That's cool, but not nuts about JSON. They should include at least one space-
efficient format, like messagepack (which is 100% compatible with JSON after
encoding / decoding). Of course, this opens the floodgates...

Also, is zlib available?

~~~
kainosnoema
In recent benchmarks, Node's JSON implementation is almost twice as fast as
messagepack. I think I'd rather have the more universally used format anyway.

~~~
andrewvc
It's not about speed, but space efficiency, msgpack is significantly smaller.
That's useful for a mostly in memory database. As far as speed that's
negligible.

~~~
antirez
Hello, if you care about size, the best way is to just use Redis Hashes, that
internally store fields and values into a binary very compact representation.

